# SISTERS starring Tina Fey and Amy Poehler - Available on Digital HD 3/1 and Blu-ray & DVD 3/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Universal City, California, February 2, 2016 – Comedy superstars Tina Fey (“30 Rock,” “SNL”) and Amy Poehler (“Parks and Recreation,” “SNL”) reunite in Sisters, the uproarious hit coming to Digital HD on March 1, 2016, and Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand on March 15, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. From Pitch Perfect director Jason Moore, Sisters is a “hilarious, heartfelt and downright dysfunctional” (Rama’s Screen) delight, perfect to share with friends — and relatives. The Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD versions feature even more of Tina and Amy’s outrageous shenanigans in a new Unrated Version, as well as over an hour of deleted and extended scenes, gag reel and more!

When the Ellis sisters, the always-responsible Maura (Poehler) and impossibly hotheaded Kate (Fey), receive word from their retired mom and dad that their family home is on the market, they discover they have one weekend left to clean out the old junk in their bedroom. As they comb through the artifacts of their teen years, Maura and Kate’s trip down memory lane leads them to a seemingly crazy plan. Looking to recapture their glory days, the sisters throw one final ”Ellis Island” blowout for their classmates, resulting in the cathartic rager that a bunch of ground-down adults really need.

Produced by Tina Fey and Jay Roach (Meet the Parents franchise) and executive-produced by Amy Poehler from a script by Paula Pell (“Saturday Night Live,” “30 Rock”), Sisters also features an all-star comedy cast including Maya Rudolph (Bridesmaids), Ike Barinholtz (Neighbors), John Leguizamo (Ride Along), John Cena (Trainwreck), James Brolin (Catch Me If You Can), Dianne Wiest (Hannah and Her Sisters), Rachel Dratch (“30 Rock”), Samantha Bee (“The Daily Show”) and Kate McKinnon (“Saturday Night Live”).

BONUS FEATURES on BLU-RAYTM and DVD

Deleted Scenes
Extended Scenes
Gag Reel
The Improvorama
Feature Commentary With Director Jason Moore, Star/Producer Tina Fey, Star/Executive Producer Amy Poehler and Writer Paula Pell 



BLU-RAYTM Exclusives

How to Throw a Party
Grown-Up Parties Suck
The Alex Chronicles
The Kate And Pazuzu Chronicles
A Teen Movie … For Adults
The Original Sister
Pool Collapse Visual Effects



The film will be available on Blu-ray™ with Digital HD and UltraViolet™ and DVD

Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
Digital HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.






SYNOPSIS:

Tina Fey (TV’s Saturday Night Live, 30 Rock) and Amy Poehler (TV’s Saturday Night Live, Parks and Recreation) reunite in Sisters, the story of two disconnected sisters summoned home to clean out their childhood bedroom before their parents sell the family house. Looking to recapture their glory days, they throw one final high-school-style party for their classmates, which turns into the cathartic rager that a bunch of ground-down adults really need. Critics say Sisters is “hilarious, heartfelt, & downright dysfunctional.” – Ramascreen.com



FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Tina Fey, Amy Poehler, Maya Rudolph, Ike Barinholtz, James Brolin, John Cena , John Leguizamo Dianne Wieest, Kate McKinnon, Madison Davenport, Rachel Dratch, Samantha Bee, Kate McKinnon,

Directed By: Jason Moore

Written By: Paula Pell

Produced By: Tina Fey, Jay Roach, John Lyons

Executive Produced By: Amy Poehler, Jeff Richmond, Brian Bell

Director of Photography: Barry Peterson

Production Designer: Richard Hoover

Edited By: Lee Haxall

Composer: Christophe Beck

Costume Designer: Susan Lyall

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: March 15, 2016

Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 61165831 (US)/ 61165836 (CDN)

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for crude sexual content and language throughout, and drug use/Unrated

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 

Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1

Run Time: 1 hour 58 Minutes/2 hours, 3 minutes



TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD:

Street Date: March 15, 2016

Copyright: 2016 Pictures Home Entertainment

Selection Number: 61165824 (US)/ 61165834 (CDN)

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for crude sexual content and language throughout, and drug use/Unrated

Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 

Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1

Run Time: 1 hour 58 Minutes/2 hours, 3 minutes​


----------

